# Ganas..how are you doing on Effexor?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I would like to hear from you to get an update. Hope all is well for you.


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

well on 25 mg twice a day now. seems ok but seems to constipate me a bit I have uped my water intake but cant do fiber or fibercon or citrecell or stuff like that.Been having a few good weeks but last 2 days been experiencing more discomfort than usual I wonder if the extra dosage may be too much? Might have to go back to the time released (37.5)I will give it another week


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Ganas have you tried Benefiber? It is different than Fibercon. Less gas produced, and you can't see, taste, of feel the product in your drinks or food. It's great! Be careful with switching about on your dose of medication. Always check with your doctor (I'm sure you do) about the doses. I think it would be wise to give the Effexor another week. You will be surprised when it reaches the level in your system that your body needs. Take care, and keep me posted.


----------

